# Im Even More Stupid Stupids Stupid!



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

right new thread...please ignore the old thread about me being stupid...if you see the time i made the post it was at like 5 in the morning LOL 
the imacs are fine...i forgot that the top includes a shelf.

i feel SO stupid.

can i delete both of these threads so no one will ever know how stupid i am?

please.

thanks for the replys


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Foxy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can I tell you something?????


I have to agree with you!




You're stupid!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

shhh! dont tell everyone!  

can you believe im at uni? ive no idea what got into my head!!! i must have had a dream about it!!!! or something.

LOL 

OMGGG and my first cage still hasnt arrived...emailed the guy and he said ''yer...its too heavy to post so the DHL will collect it tomorrow and you'll have it by thursday''


:/


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

one word...dumbass!! hehe! 

I have a secret too!!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omgomgommggmgmgmgggg a secret????? what is it???? a real one??? your not preggers are you :S 

hmmm another hammy? kitty? ooo tellll meeeee


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I know what it is... I think!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha!! Yes you know too Charley!! Secret!


----------

